# Referencia de Celdas



## fvcyo (Jun 7, 2006)

tengo informacion en una celda de una hoja de calculo 1 y deseo colocarla en otra celda en otra hoja de calculo 2 lo puedo hacer por medio de una referencia pero si borro el valor de la celda de la hoja de calculo 1 como puedo evitar que se borre el valor en la celda de la hoja de calculo 2.

Gracias.


----------



## galileogali (Jun 7, 2006)

Considero que las opciones mas directas son:
1) Copiar y pegar valores.

2) Llevar el dato con una referencia. Copiar la celda destino y Pegar valores sobre sí misma
3) con una Macro, por ejemplo.

sub llevar_valor()

Sheet2.[F4] = Sheet1.[K6]


End sub


Puede haber alguna otra opcin que ahora no se me ocurre.


GALILEOGALI


----------



## fvcyo (Jun 7, 2006)

Si funciona la macro pero no es automatica como podria hacer para se ejecutara al colocar el valor en la celda?




> Considero que las opciones mas directas son:
> 1) Copiar y pegar valores.
> 
> 2) Llevar el dato con una referencia. Copiar la celda destino y Pegar valores sobre sí misma
> ...


----------



## galileogali (Jun 8, 2006)

Prueba con esto en el modulo de la Hoja donde esta la celda "disparadora"

Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)

If Target.Address = "$K$6" Then


Hoja2.[F4] = Target.Value


End If

End Sub
 GALI


----------



## fvcyo (Jun 8, 2006)

Si funciona pero al borrar la celda de la hoja 1 se borra el valor celda en  la hoja 2



> Prueba con esto en el modulo de la Hoja donde esta la celda "disparadora"
> 
> Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
> 
> ...


----------



## galileogali (Jun 8, 2006)

Por suerte para lo que pides hay solucion, pero adelantandome a tu proximo requerimiento, debo preguntarte: que tipos de cambios deben verse reflejados?
cuales no?
Borrar el valor de la celda no debe ser considerado como un cambio?
Cuantos cambios pensas hacer en la misma celda?
es decir si borrars el valor, es para luego ingresar otro?
Ese otro debe modificar al anteriormente cargado en la celda de almacenaje?

Exito
GALI


----------



## fvcyo (Jun 9, 2006)

Borrar el valor de la celda no debe ser considerado como un cambio?
Se debe de considerar ya que es una suma.
Cuantos cambios pensas hacer en la misma celda?
como es una suma se cambia constantemente
es decir si borrars el valor, es para luego ingresar otro?
en el hoja 1 si.
Ese otro debe modificar al anteriormente cargado en la celda de almacenaje?
en otra celda de la hoja 2



> Por suerte para lo que pides hay solucion, pero adelantandome a tu proximo requerimiento, debo preguntarte: que tipos de cambios deben verse reflejados?
> cuales no?
> Borrar el valor de la celda no debe ser considerado como un cambio?
> Cuantos cambios pensas hacer en la misma celda?
> ...


----------



## Von Pookie (Jun 9, 2006)

See:
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=216196


----------

